# Sage Barista Express steam wand issue



## mackinnonka (May 11, 2017)

I've had my Sage machine a few years now, always well maintained, cleaned, descaled etc regularly. I'm having intermittent issues with the steam wand, after a thorough clean the machine runs well for a while, then eventually when using the steam wand it either fails to start or fizzles out within a few seconds or makes a horrendous noise while running (it also sometimes makes this noise while brewing which could be a new issue or linked in some way) . I've discovered if I run water through the portafilter again, or through the hot water nozzle it eventually gets going and there has been a build up of steam just not getting out, almost like there is something clogging the valve that switches between steam and water...any suggestions?

I've taken the wand apart and cleaned all residue etc, run the cleaning cycles for the machine etc but I don't want to have to be heavily cleaning/descaling weekly!


----------



## Pendarran (Jul 17, 2020)

Having exactly the same problem! Does anybody know how to resolve?


----------



## Daveyhays (May 23, 2021)

Did anyone get a solution to this??

mine is doing the same


----------



## Oli Grant (Jun 11, 2021)

Any joy in solving this issue as i'm facing the same issue myself?


----------



## Woodypop (Nov 20, 2021)

We are having the same problem with the Barista Touch - ours is 3 years old so unfortunately out of warranty. We have tried many cleans and descalings but it just makes noises and grinds to a halt after a few seconds. Did anyone resolve?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly the heating element / thermocoil heavily scaled up


----------



## Woodypop (Nov 20, 2021)

El Carajillo - Thanks a lot for your response. Any advice on how you go about descaling the element? Should that be part of the normal descaling process? Your help very gratefully received as it's so frustrating!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

There isn't any specific instruction for descaling the element / thermocoil, just the general d-scaling instructions for the machine. If you live in a hard water area and use tap water ,or use brita type filter this is often not enough to remove the scaling components in the water.

When the water is heated in the machine, this deposits scale on the heating components and tubes,

normal descaling does not remove all the scale and it gradually builds up acting as an insulator and reducing / blocking the water path.

It requires the M/ch opening up,the heating component examined.

It 'may' be possible to descale with a strong descaling solution or more likely replacing.

You may well be able to see scale in clear silicone tubes.


----------

